# help with room dimensions



## popeyes168 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm planning a small home theater in my basement but I'm limited on room size specifically
7.5 ft h x 9.5ft w x 13ft d. I was planning to put the screen on the 9.5 ft wall and hopefully have two rows of seating my first question is are the dimensions ok to work with. I'm in the planning stage for the room so the equipment & screen size is flexible also the only flexible room dimension is the 9.5ft wall which could be made wider. thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You may want to take a look at Carlton Bale's Home Theater Calculator.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

13' is not really long enough for two rows of seats..
From my screenwall to the back wall is only 13' and my viewing distance is 9'..Only enough room for one row of seating..


----------

